# confessions of a habitual lurker !!!



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

OK ! time to come clean. I've been a resident of utah for less than three years, and stumbled upon this forum 2 years ago. I think it's awsome, but i being a novice fisherman and not too familiar with the area have not had anything post-worthy to share. But the time has come to come out of the shadows. I've been needing a nature fix and some quality time with my oldest boy so i took some time off work, and my boy drove up from Vegas so we took off for a 4 day road trip with some float tubes, a tent, a cooler full of food and of course our poles.
Started off thursday morning with a drive up Fairview Canyon, stopped at Cleavland to set up for the night put the tubes in the water and kicked for couple of hours untill the wind came up, got skunked.

( The " W " did not stop blowing until sat. night. But we pressed foward determined not to let it keep us from achieving our goal ) That afternoon we took off to find a spot to wash off the skunk. Miller's flat was too windy, funny thing happened though, found a little black pug running down the middle of the road just as fast as his little dog could run but there was no one around within a half mile or more so we stopped and picked him up and decided to set out to find his owners. No one around the area would claim him a few minutes later a truck came flying up the road and started going around talking to people along the shore so we figured he was our guy. to make a long story short he got his pup back and the wife ( or girlfriend ) was very happy. I think it was one of those " did you get the dog ? no i thought you did senario's) So after that little escapade we kept driving , found Potters Pond too look promising which it was. Put the tubes in about 4 pm. by 6 we both had landed at least 20 fish each. Most of course were planters but they were fat and healthy and were a blast to catch. I did manage to land one 16 incher and a couple of albino's, my landed one nice 14 incher. 

The next morning we hit Electric, again SKUNK ! So we headed for the boulder's. Not knowing the area and just going on some vauge directions we ended up on some nasty road out of Teasdale that eventually led us to Donkey Res. I'm sure I'm not defulging any real secrets but we found this spot to be very hard to get to by truck but well worth the effort. Had a great time dispite the " W ". we caught countless of the most colorfull brookies i've ever seen but none of any real size. 
Sunday stopped at a little creek along the highway between Otter Creek to give my boy a crack at stream fishing. We caught several little Cutts and Browns including one almost as big as the spinner it was caught on, those little guy's are sure agressive.

All in all, a good weekend, saw some amazing country, spent some much needed time with my boy and caught 5 species of trout. 

Thanks for letting me share, i hope this post is ok for my first attempt. Like i said i've been lurking for some time and i have enjoyed this forum. Orvis1, LOAH, Repeter you guys are my hero's some day i hope to have mastered the sport that i love as you guys have.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

First post....a report _with_ pictures ??? :shock:

WOW !!!!!

Nice report partsman1....good trip, thanks for sharing and welcome !!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Excellent first post!

Wow, what a trip. I'd be in heaven to get in that much fishing in a trip. It's really cool that you took the time to get out with your boy.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

That's what its all about, getting outdoors and enjoying nature and with your son! Sounds like a good time. Boulder Mountains are great and have a ton of lakes to keep you busy for years scouting them out. Thanks for the post!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

thats way cool...nice first post.. like LOAH said that is a ton of water you covered there on your trip..keep the reports coming


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great first post. Welcome to the family, I think everyone will forgive you for lurking so long  

I'm headed to the Boulder tomorrow, thanks for getting me more excited. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good luck, sawsman!

Hey partsman, check your private messages.


----------



## joesn68 (Aug 4, 2009)

Spending time with the boys is great. It will build strong relationships that will last a lifetime. Good on ya! 
I love spending time with my boys. I find that as they grow older and become independent that time amount begins to dwindle and each minute becomes more valuable.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

You said that you're a novice and that you haven't had anything "post-worthy" but you look like you can hold your own. Like everyone else said *GREAT FIRST POST!* Sounds like a great time with your boy.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> *You had me at "chillin by the fire*". 8)


 :lol:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and great pics, nice to spend some time getting some fishing in. Neat catching 5 different species.


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Now that i've confessed my sins to the fish gods, maybe some can tell me why i could not catch fish at E-lake. We hit the south end around 8 am. very little wind, threw jakes ( silver and gold) blue foxes, brown maribue jigs, rapala's, even dead redside shiners, not even a nibble. WHATS THE DEAL !


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

They're deep right now, mostly. You'll see a lonesome cruiser on occasion, looking for an easy minnow, but unless you use a fresh minnow or are in a spot that most people don't fish, they'll be tough to get into. 

I had the same problem 2 weeks ago. I lucked out by catching one, but it was a test of patience to get it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment I did enjoy your post as well. There is always room for one more so shoot me a P.M. when you want to get out again. Those are my stomping grounds and that road to Donkey is a truck killer for sure but it usually fishes well and you can get some lovin there.


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

.45 said:


> First post....a report _with_ pictures ??? :shock:
> 
> WOW !!!!!
> 
> Nice report partsman1....good trip, thanks for sharing and welcome !!


Thanks, one thing I learned from lurking is it means nothing without the pics. But it wasn't easy it took a few attempts to get those pics to load.


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

LOAH said:


> Excellent first post!
> 
> Wow, what a trip. I'd be in heaven to get in that much fishing in a trip. It's really cool that you took the time to get out with your boy.
> 
> Thanks for the report.


I appreciate the welcome, and yeah it was full four days I think i wore the boy out. the only regret is that i didnt reserch the boulders more i would have loved for the boy to hook into a big tiger or cutt. Maybe next time, and there will be a next time. I think i got him 
" hooked" on float tubing.


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

sawsman said:


> Great first post. Welcome to the family, I think everyone will forgive you for lurking so long
> 
> I'm headed to the Boulder tomorrow, thanks for getting me more excited. 8)


 I appriciate the welcome, good luck up there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, I'll be fine. I've got a float tube fin if I need to dig myself out of a jam.


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

LOAH said:


> Hey, I'll be fine. I've got a float tube fin if I need to dig myself out of a jam.


Hey dont worry about it, i happen to sell nissan parts, you break it we will fix it.
But seriously that was one of the roughest roads i have had my old chevy on in a long time. But we made it all the way to the first campsite by the lake a guy on a quad thought i was nuts but on saturday & sun we had the lake to ourselves excluding the dear and the Bald Eagle hanging out around the lake. Very peacefull.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Been out of town but wanted to jump in and Congratulate ya on a sweet trip. Glad you got to so many waters. It must be fun gettng to actually comunicate with the same people you have watched and learned from over the past few years. Thanks for joining and keep the reports comming!!


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

I was lucky enough to find fish at electric last weekend. Tons of minnows along the dam. Used brown floating rapala and had many strikes with only 2 landed. It was almost freaky when I would make the first cast along the rock line and having fish jump out from right in front of you. Had many tigers trail me in but the cutts were the attackers. I think my good luck was a result of having to produce results for my 3 year old who came along. He was just as exited as me and seein him reel in that rapala all by himself after I would cast it sure made for a proud papa. Would have posted pics but camera went in the water while bending over to get fish out of water.  Great report though and welcome.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't been keeping up on these posts much lately, but this is an amazing start to get me excited about getting back out in the float tube this fall. (I have that same Creek Company tube, but I've been neglecting it since playing with the porta-bote. 

Let me join in on the welcome wagon and keep up the good work. Can't trade anything for that precious father/son time. Man am I jealous...I haven't even fit in a camping trip this year into my schedule. :mrgreen:


----------

